# December 2012 Photo Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 2, 2012)

Just now in the garden 

I need a different lens/more skillz for this sort of thing, don't I?


----------



## 8115 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Just now in the garden
> I need a different lens/more skillz for this sort of thing, don't I?


 
I think a macrolens would help, is there not a macro setting on your camera?  But the thing with nature close ups like that, I have found, is that it's all about where you focus, which blade of grass you focus on etc that really makes or breaks the photo.

Depth of field probably helps too, but I'm out of my depth (pun intended) there.


----------



## Manter (Dec 2, 2012)

weltweit said:


> View attachment 25654


Love that one, so atmospheric


----------



## dweller (Dec 2, 2012)

Untitled by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Dec 3, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 

Neil Young and Crazy Horse? Good choice  How was the gig?

A friend of mine, Peter Bruntnell (who, coincidentally, has spent a lot of time living in Vancouver) had Frank "Poncho" Sampedro play guitar on a track on his second album.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 3, 2012)

cybertect said:


> Neil Young and Crazy Horse? Good choice  How was the gig?
> 
> A friend of mine, Peter Bruntnell (who, coincidentally, has spent a lot of time living in Vancouver) had Frank "Poncho" Sampedro play guitar on a track on his second album.


It was good, but it could have been better. Los Lobos opened: they were great as always.  3/4 of Neil Young's songlist was newer stuff, which wasn't bad at all, but didn't have the impact that hearing the old songs has. For me, Powderfinger was the highlight of his set.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 4, 2012)

Inside a tree at Blenheim Palace:






Ann Hathaway's cottage and a load of rhubarb:


----------



## weltweit (Dec 4, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Inside a tree at Blenheim Palace:


 
Like this one a lot.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 5, 2012)

Dazzle Ship by cybertect, on Flickr




The Shard: St Thomas Street entrance by cybertect, on Flickr




MEC 31 leaving London Bridge by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Dec 7, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> For me, Powderfinger was the highlight of his set.


 
Listening to _Weld_ on my way into work this morning. _Cortez the Killer_ followed by _Powderfinger_ at the beginning of Disc 2 is possibly my favourite pairing of tracks on any Neil Young album


----------



## cybertect (Dec 7, 2012)

Putney Riverside by cybertect, on Flickr


Ranulph Fiennes' ship moored up by HMS Belfast a couple of hours before it set off for Antarctica yesterday




S.A. Agulhas by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Kippa (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is a photograph I took from The Minster Church of St John the Evangelist in Preston, Lancashire, England, UK.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 10, 2012)

Cropped from a window shot on a Fuji JV100.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 10, 2012)

Strange rites encountered in the East Anglian Fens.  Avert your eyes.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 10, 2012)

^ Now those are some interesting-looking people.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 10, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Cropped from a window shot on a Fuji JV100.
> View attachment 25997


Are they cleaning those dogs so that they CAN EAT THEM !! ??? Say it ain't so !!


----------



## cybertect (Dec 11, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 
I'm borrowing your 'stick the camera on the ground' approach, JC3. Hope you don't mind 




Arriva London DW 455 at London Bridge by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 11, 2012)

cybertect said:


> I'm borrowing your 'stick the camera on the ground' approach, JC3. Hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Go for it.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 11, 2012)

Before you put it on the floor presumably you focus on the main event yes?


----------



## Kippa (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is a HDR photograph that I took from inside Lancaster Cathedral. Located in Lancaster, Lancashire, England, UK.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 13, 2012)

Druid Street Drive-By by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 15, 2012)

Flint, our young Lurcher age around four months (taken a few months ago, but just scanned the negative).  Taken using a 52 year old Kodak Retinette IIA, a viewfinder 35mm film camera that I paid two quid for at a car boot sale.  AgfaPhoto VistaPlus 200 film from Poundland.  CCD scanned negative, and a little post process touch up and levels via Gimp 2.8.


----------



## plurker (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm still (after 4 years) not really getting to grips with my compact, Ricoh Caplio GX100, so it might be time to get a DSLR...

Leaf in Bernie Spain Gardens


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok, taken over a month ago - but just developed and negative scanned.  Thetford Forest.  Stopped here to take a dump, but the light was beautiful, so took a photo as well.  Taken on Poundland Agfa Vista Plus 200 135 film in a 52 year old Kodak Retinette IIA viewfinder camera.


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 17, 2012)

Christmas Decorations in Chinatown by RoyReed, on Flickr




Christmas Decorations in Chinatown by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 17, 2012)

Flint, our lurcher pup (again), tell me to fuck off if I bore you with dog pics.  I don't get out much these days.  Taken on my two quid Kodak Retinette, with one quid Poundland Agfa Vista Plus film.  Scanned neg.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 18, 2012)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Ok, taken over a month ago - but just developed and negative scanned. Thetford Forest. Stopped here to take a dump, but the light was beautiful, so took a photo as well. Taken on Poundland Agfa Vista Plus 200 135 film in a 52 year old Kodak Retinette IIA viewfinder camera.


 
I like the film nostalgia in that. Very nice.

On a completely different end of the cheapo timeline I give you Madrid Bus Station (Sur) on a €56 FujiFilm point and shoot. I love these little cameras. They are in no way good (other than price), but they are fun. FujiFilm JV100


----------



## dweller (Dec 20, 2012)

Gerald by dweller88, on Flickr




Peter by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Dec 20, 2012)

brighton pier by dweller88, on Flickr




brighton gulls by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 24, 2012)

A couple I took today of Gruntvigs Church whilst on a walk.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grundtvig's_Church


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## abe11825 (Dec 25, 2012)

from my bike ride today....



last picture is esp for @frogwoman, as she had a similar pic a few years ago


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Manter (Dec 26, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Love the middle one of the couple


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 27, 2012)

Nita holding her Xmas present to me.  The glue bottle calls me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## abe11825 (Dec 30, 2012)

Last Sunday of the year excursion down to Times Square: Fort Myers Beach - 

"Ride like the wind!"


"Can I help you?"



"Whatchu lookin at?"



more to come...


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 30, 2012)

Second part:

Arrrrrrr, matey!!

























e2a: sorry the size came out so big... I didn't realise the pirate would be HUGE.....


----------



## dweller (Jan 2, 2013)

beach boys by dweller88, on Flickr




winter walk by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## newharper (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2013)

newharper said:


>


 
You should put this in the January photo thread. This thread is headed for the vaults.

Nice place, btw: where is it?


----------



## newharper (Jan 3, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> You should put this in the January photo thread. This thread is headed for the vaults.
> 
> Nice place, btw: where is it?


Where I live in Herefordshire Englan, there's just a bit more water than normal!


----------

